# new B&R BRS (39MM ultra slim manual black ceramic)



## Aqua Spearo

That white one is a nice looking ladies watch.


----------



## justwatchme

Nice, a 39 would actually fit on my wrist! I won't expect it to fit in my budget though :-x


----------



## Aqua Spearo

justwatchme said:


> Nice, a 39 would actually fit on my wrist! I won't expect it to fit in my budget though :-x


Originally the BRS line was supposed to only be in rose gold and platinum, but I think these may just be SS. I really hate black ceramic watches with diamonds, the white one is just fine for ladies.. and I think I would rock the black ceramic one as well. Kind of a dress watch with a little attitude.


----------



## Peter Atwood

Hell I'd wear the black one. At 39mm that square case is still pretty darned big and it probably would look great.


----------



## Zeller

Yea, I would wear one as well (My wrist is TINY). Always loved Bell & Ross, one day when I get a lot of money, I see myself buying one specifically for camping trips and such. I don't care for the separate seconds dial though. Still a very beautiful watch.


----------



## HelloNasty1

Nice, I like the black ceramic no diamonds!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Thanks for posting.:-!


----------



## Aqua Spearo

well, I was midly amused by the original photo leak... but after seeing some photo posted on the purist! :-! Im entertaining a certain other B&R right now, but are these the cleanest square watches eva? might have to buy the GF one as she has been dying over the white ceramic BR03...these look better.


----------



## cdvma

MSRP? ETA in the stores?


----------



## Aqua Spearo

my guess $1000ish\- $10K, quartz is being offered as well as rose gold, platinum etc.. pricing could be anywhere. I believe they release models throughout the year but most of their new watches arrive at the end of summer.



cdvma said:


> MSRP? ETA in the stores?


----------



## EvilGringo

Cant wait to see how much this costs
Looks good


----------



## Aqua Spearo

pricing info

1900 euros for the black or white ceramic, however this pricing is for the quartz models.. they are generally a little generous with the exchange rates so figure a little off that plus AD normally give 15-25% for WIS.

The ceramic models will only feature the ETA quartz movements, the second set has not been revealed yet other then a basel preview..mechanicals.

press packet
http://sd-1.archive-host.com/membres/up/57908451224106926/DPBRSCERAMICGB.pdf


----------



## scm64

Intriguing. I would have to see one in person. 39mm is hard for me to envision being happy with, given what I like and am used to at the moment. But the design w/Ceramic is interesting enough to consider checking them out in person.

But since I'm not going to drop that kind of jack on one, it will have to be a chance encounter. :-!


----------



## cdvma

The cost _staggers_ me. I guess the ceramic is carrying quite a premium. I like the look and concept but one thing really disappoints me...*only 50m water resistance!?* I love how even in the press packet it says:

"A size that is suitable for everyday use, an ergonomic case with a remarkably flat profile, in accordance with the four fundamental Bell & Ross principles: readability, functionality, accuracy and *water-resistance*."

Got me on this one :/


----------



## PDXS

The white version (non-diamond) looks like it would be a stunner on the female wrist...


----------



## Aqua Spearo

scm64 said:


> Intriguing. I would have to see one in person. 39mm is hard for me to envision being happy with, given what I like and am used to at the moment. But the design w/Ceramic is interesting enough to consider checking them out in person.
> 
> But since I'm not going to drop that kind of jack on one, it will have to be a chance encounter. :-!


you have options at 46MM, 42MM, and 39MM


----------



## EROKS

I used to have the 42mm version and it looked way too big on my wrist. The square shape makes it look much bigger than the size it actually is. I have a few 44mm watches that wear on me quite well but that 42mm b&R looked way too big


----------



## kiwidj

PDXS said:


> The white version (non-diamond) looks like it would be a stunner on the female wrist...


I just showed my wife that one and now she wants it!


----------



## 99Reza

Thinking of getting white BRS or BR03 with ceramic plate for my soon to be fiancee, i'll decide once they release the price for the BRS mechanical . This is probably the 'it' watch for ladies after J12.


----------



## EROKS

anyone have an idea of price for BRS mechanical in USD?


----------



## Aqua Spearo

The BRS mechanical is only being released is being released in precious metals only at a later date. Rose gold, Platinum etc.. it will be in the $7500+ range.


----------



## EROKS

ouch! thats pretty steep. when will the ceramic be released?


----------



## Aqua Spearo

I would take a wild guess around october. I know the precious metal version will definately be on the steep side. I wish they would reinvent the B&R jump hour in this case. The previous model was listed as $13K, but that was a haute movement from the maker of blancpains tourbillon. High quality movement.



EROKS said:


> ouch! thats pretty steep. when will the ceramic be released?


----------

